# CVR - Central Asia Resources



## Trader Paul (28 March 2008)

Hi folks,

CVR ... has been out of favour since the IPO, but the inground resources
are proving to be better than expected ... see today's announcement.

have a great weekend

  paul



=====


----------



## lazyfish (23 October 2009)

*Re: CVR - Central Asia*

CVR currently trades at less than 6 cents. 177m shares. No debt. MC of 10M. 4M cash as of end of July. Over 1Moz gold. Over 1Moz silver. Shallow deposits with rather low grade. Still drilling. Very little interest in this stock.

Disclosure: I hold and have partially filled orders.


----------



## BigPappaGibbo (27 March 2012)

Is anyone watching this company? doing great things at the moment.

started production and come back with very promising results as production is only 25% of capacity and already generating good levels of income.

Looking like an interesting one to watch for the future as it has moved more than 50% over the past 2 weeks.

I hold and like what they are doing - likely to be a significant, low cost gold producer by the end of this year.


----------



## springhill (1 August 2012)

*Gold  explorer  and  developer  Central  Asia  Resources  (ASX:  CVR) is  pleased  to  report  on  its  activities from its gold projects in Kazakhstan, Central Asia for the June 2012 quarter.*


● First  sales  revenue  received,  US  $306,000  for approximately  200  ounces, from Glencore subsidiary Kazzinc for trial processing of ore from the Dalabai Gold Project  in Kazakhstan.
● Further gold sales of approximately 1005 ounces for US$1.5M from Dalabai
● Additional  500  ounces,  from  the  first  two  weeks  of  production  in  June to  be  processed by mining services company Dank in Semeny, Kazakhstan
● Annual General Meeting (AGM) results received
● Memorandum of understanding (MOU) signed with Kazakhstan gold producer JSC AK  Altynamas for the processing of ore from CVR’s Altyntas, Kengir and Kepken deposits at Altynalmas' nearby Akbakai plant
● Higher  recoveries  from  Altynalmas  more  than  offsets  toll  treatment  and  trucking  costs for ore or concentrate and allows rapid development of Altyntas
● Relocation  of  administration  operations  to  Kazakhstan  expected  to  cut  operating costs by $10 million over the next four years
● A second heap leach pad will be constructed in Dalabai to progress target production  of 2,000 ounces per month
● In-house  method  for  dealing  with  mercury at  Dalabai will  be  developed  to  avoid  transport and permitting delays associated with contract treatment.


----------



## JJBM11011 (20 September 2012)

Yes a real change in direction for CVR not selling any shares(holding truckloads) till we get to some fair value ..which will come about ----
once the second pad is online and we have the numbers from full Dalabai production (likely early next year)
have spoken with MD and I have full confidence mgmt are working very hard to see CVR become a successive 
profitable producer (they have good reason with huge investment from their own back pockets)


----------



## jancha (20 September 2012)

JJBM11011 said:


> Yes a real change in direction for CVR not selling any shares(holding truckloads) till we get to some fair value ..which will come about ----
> once the second pad is online and we have the numbers from full Dalabai production (likely early next year)
> have spoken with MD and I have full confidence mgmt are working very hard to see CVR become a successive
> profitable producer (they have good reason with huge investment from their own back pockets)




I read somewhere they are working with negative capital and they may not meet their financial obligations.
Is management taking that out of their back pockets?


----------



## JJBM11011 (20 September 2012)

jancha said:


> I read somewhere they are working with negative capital and they may not meet their financial obligations.
> Is management taking that out of their back pockets?




they have a 2.8mill interest free loan that matures DEC this year with millstar (also major S/H of CVR)

I don't think it will be a issue as we see CVR are producing 1,000oz per month on ramp up with a second pad to come on line Jan/feb adding another 1,000oz gold eq per month...2koz au.eq per month 2013 =est--$42mill cashflow p.a---- confident with all costs mining/admin CVR should be looking round 50% margin etc EBIT =21mill USD -----round the same value of the entire company market value...

I know from talking with Guy MD-- CVR are keen to even get a third pad online sometime in the near future...

also as cash-flows increase debts paid,solid operation's etc ..i understood drilling work will begin at altyntas towards increasing JORC grades which in turn will give CVR a stronger position/understanding on a toll treatment
contract hopefully signed next year .....est add another 20-30koz p.a 

longer term I can see CVR having cashflow closing in on 100mill and EPS 7-8cps P/E =3 ===21c  SP

Not selling any of the 5mill held under 10c


----------

